# Any Ex-ocl Guys Out There?



## Graham Rudd (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi, Iam Graham Rudd ex OCL during the 70's / 80, looking for any other crew, was on the following bay boat: Encounter bay mid '75, Jervis bay 31/12/75 -22/3/76, discovery bay 21/5/76 - 11/8/76, Encounter bay15/10/76 - 11/1/77 remuera 28/2/77 - 30/5/77, Discovery bay 30/6/77 - 27/9/77, Jervis bay 8/11/77 - 28/1/78, Encounter bay 4/3/78 - 11/6/78, then went to Houlder brothers for a while, came back to OCL, joined the Mairangi bay on 28/1/81 - 18/4/81, Jervis bay 18/6/81 - 6/10/81, Encounter bay 15/12/81 - 22/3/82, Jjervis bay 8/5/82 - 27/8/82, Cardigan bay 8/10/82 - 31/12/82, Resolution bay 4/2/83 - 12/4/83, Tolaga bay 10/5/83 - 8/8/83. look forward to hearing from any of you guys, all the best, Graham Rudd (Jester)


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Graham Rudd said:


> Hi, Iam Graham Rudd ex OCL during the 70's / 80, looking for any other crew, was on the following bay boat: Encounter bay mid '75, Jervis bay 31/12/75 -22/3/76, discovery bay 21/5/76 - 11/8/76, Encounter bay15/10/76 - 11/1/77 remuera 28/2/77 - 30/5/77, Discovery bay 30/6/77 - 27/9/77, Jervis bay 8/11/77 - 28/1/78, Encounter bay 4/3/78 - 11/6/78, then went to Houlder brothers for a while, came back to OCL, joined the Mairangi bay on 28/1/81 - 18/4/81, Jervis bay 18/6/81 - 6/10/81, Encounter bay 15/12/81 - 22/3/82, Jjervis bay 8/5/82 - 27/8/82, Cardigan bay 8/10/82 - 31/12/82, Resolution bay 4/2/83 - 12/4/83, Tolaga bay 10/5/83 - 8/8/83. look forward to hearing from any of you guys, all the best, Graham Rudd (Jester)


Hi Graham,Welcome aboard...just joined myself a couple of months ago.Long time no see eh! It's a great site for making contact with old shipmates i must say.Just been having a look through my old discharge book and comparing your ships and dates with mine...anyway i sailed with you on S.S.JERVIS BAY may-aug '82 then you joined RES BAY feb '83 when i paid off. You will come across several more ex-ocl boys on a couple of threads. Great times on the coast years ago eh Graham!! Am still at sea...been on local ferries up North for the last 10 years...certainy not the same game from years ago.Anyway will look forward to your future postings Graham and anyone else that remembers you and myself.....regards steve.


----------



## Graham Rudd (Dec 26, 2008)

Hi Steve, Thanks for replying, yea, as you say long time no see... they were the good old days, my biggest mistake was leaving the sea, but one of those family things, which you sort of did have a choice, but you diden't if you get what i mean, my perents had a garage & taxi business, father had just died of cancer, mother could not run the place on her own, hence iam no longer at sea. still, plenty of very good memories, specialy fron the aussi & kiwi coast !!! 
Looked through some of the posts on here, quite a few names i can place, have to try and get in contact with a few.
Anyway steve, all the best for the new year, {and any other old mates out there} keep in touch, all the best, graham.


----------



## graymay (Aug 2, 2007)

Graham

Are you still in love with Betty from Melbourne? (or was it the daughter?)

Anon

x


----------



## mick havler (Jan 10, 2009)

hiya steve good to see your name come up in finding ocl shipmates get in touch later mick havler


----------



## graymay (Aug 2, 2007)

Graham, it was definately the Mairangi around 80-81, Spike was the bosun, does that ring a bell?
I also seem to remember that you had a MASSIVE stereo about the size of the funnel, or am I going bonkers?

Graham


----------



## Mark Taxis (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Graham
Been looking through my discharge book, we sailed to gether for a few days on the Remuera Bay, only the coastal trip from Tilbury to Liverpool where I transfered to another ship, I was dk cadet then, , Also think our paths crossed on the Encounter bay mid 75, Ryan was the old man, this was my first trip on a box boat.
I left OCL in 1981, emigrated to Aus now living 100kms north of Brisbane
Still at sea Master of a DP dive vessel working in Asia.
Regards
Mark


----------



## Graham Rudd (Dec 26, 2008)

graymay said:


> Graham, it was definately the Mairangi around 80-81, Spike was the bosun, does that ring a bell?
> I also seem to remember that you had a MASSIVE stereo about the size of the funnel, or am I going bonkers?
> 
> Graham


hi graham, yea remember it well, no your not going bonkers, was a bit of a beast!!(Jester)


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Graham & Stevie Burgess
Lots of familiar names on here, can't quite put faces to em yet, the trips down to Kiwi were brill, check out my small web site about the bay boats and lads, trying to sort a reunion out this summer in Liverpool, if interested let me know
http://www.loftyshears.pwp.blueyonder.co.uk/
all the best
Lofty (steward then 2nd cook)


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Hi Lofty,
Am the same as you mate...remember lots of names but can't put faces to them all. Did you sail with Bob Young? Just got in contact with him again short ago,he's not long back home...he's with GULMAR OFFSHORE.


----------



## Lofty Shears (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Steve

I remember the name Bob Young, might have sailed with him, think I did actually, does he live up north east?

I see Wurzel has joined the forum, cracking lad, did you know him?


----------



## chris mullaney (Nov 22, 2008)

Hi Graham, Was definetly on that trip on the tolaga with you,10/5/83-8/8/83. Checked the discharge book,Have i got this completely right, did you have Val with you that trip? Regards, Look forward to your reply. Chris Mullaney.


----------



## stevie burgess (Oct 9, 2008)

Lofty Shears said:


> Hi Steve
> 
> I remember the name Bob Young, might have sailed with him, think I did actually, does he live up north east?
> 
> I see Wurzel has joined the forum, cracking lad, did you know him?


No Lofty he belongs to Co Tyrone Northern Ireland...used to be heck of a prankster in his youth and probably still is!! 
Remember the name Wurzel but can't put a face to him,what was his name can you remember?


----------

